# chicken gizzards for us.



## frost (Aug 8, 2011)

i know a lot of people feed gizzards and hearts to there lizards but i was wondering if anyone on here cooked them for themselves? my ma used to cook them a long time ago and iv even ate some. is there anyone else that like them besides me?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 8, 2011)

_My folks use to make them also back in the day,.. fried or in a stew. They're great when cleaned and cooked properly. I wasn't too fond of the hearts though it was like tough liver._


----------



## frost (Aug 8, 2011)

i think there good,i dont think iv had the hearts tho. been thinking of trying to cook some since im on my own but i havent really found a goo recipe.


----------



## got10 (Aug 8, 2011)

frost said:


> i know a lot of people feed gizzards and hearts to there lizards but i was wondering if anyone on here cooked them for themselves? my ma used to cook them a long time ago and iv even ate some. is there anyone else that like them besides me?



thumbs up on that one. I love gizzards and hearts . Its a shame when my mom used to cook for me 45yrs ago, The only way you got them was in the bag that came in the chicken when you bought them and it was 1 heat and two gizzards



frost said:


> i think there good,i dont think iv had the hearts tho. been thinking of trying to cook some since im on my own but i havent really found a goo recipe.



Fry em up


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 8, 2011)

eeeew you guys are BRAVE. The smell alone turns me away! *gag!*


----------

